

MySpace Announces "Mashup With Facebook" – Allows Login Through Facebook - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/11/19/you-can-now-login-to-myspace-using-facebook/

======
RtodaAV
Why don't they go back to the old design? Also make it easier to find people
and get rid of the spam. Just make it more simple. Also the mashup with
facebook is a stupid idea.

